# New planted tank



## James_Scott (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I thought I would share a video of my latest planted tank. This one is for a few eastern water skink hatchies and comes complete with a stream that flows from left to right.

Enjoy. Just click the HD button on the bottom of the video for a better picture.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=697037816994130&set=o.273569986088620&type=2&theater


----------



## SamNabz (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks great, James. Is the background made up of foam and coco peat?


----------



## James_Scott (Jan 28, 2014)

Yes. I didn't do a false bottom this time and instead used the expanda foam to make channels for the stream. Even after siliconing the stream it turns out the coco peat wicks the water out quite fast so I used clay balls as the substrate around the stream and put flywire on top and then soil. It stays moist so a few rocks, branches and bark and its all good. The plants are appropriate and the ferns grow well in low level light . I have a few tanks for the skinks that have different amounts of water in them but this appears to be a favorite.


----------



## fjsmith (Jan 28, 2014)

That background is awesome, do you mind explaining how you made it?


----------



## bdav70 (Jan 28, 2014)

This is fantastic. So all of the plants are real? I've always been very partial to a naturalistic setup but planted always scared me due to worrying that something will imbalance the system and I'd end up with some terrible fungus or insect breeding ground. Do you have to do anything to prevent any such disasters? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andynic07 (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks great mate, is your GTP planted tank still going well?


----------



## James_Scott (Jan 28, 2014)

fjsmith said:


> That background is awesome, do you mind explaining how you made it?



Ill send you a pm with some links to sites that will explain the process better than I can.


----------



## James_Scott (Jan 28, 2014)

bdav70 said:


> This is fantastic. So all of the plants are real? I've always been very partial to a naturalistic setup but planted always scared me due to worrying that something will imbalance the system and I'd end up with some terrible fungus or insect breeding ground. Do you have to do anything to prevent any such disasters?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It depends on how far you want to take it. If you want a true mini ecosystem you need micro fauna such as insects, worms etc to dispose of the waste. I find fungi can set in in the early stages but just remove it manually and it rarely comes back 
The key is to match the lighting and watering to the plants. 
These enclosures are very easy to maintain and may only need cleaning once or twice a year. You just have to be careful on the species that you keep. Small skinks and keelbacks thrive in them.


----------



## James_Scott (Jan 28, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> Looks great mate, is your GTP planted tank still going well?



I think you mean my keelback enclosure and yes still thriving the keelbacks have made nesting burrows all over the place. Great to watch.


----------



## andynic07 (Jan 28, 2014)

Awesome, I may have been thinking of someone else with an all glass GTP enclosure with water and an island but also remember your keelback setup now you mention it. Can you post some updated pics of the keel back please?


----------



## James_Scott (Jan 28, 2014)

A quick update on the keelback enclosure a couple of years on.


----------



## andynic07 (Jan 28, 2014)

Awesome mate, is there a lot of upkeep with these setups or are they fairly maintenance free?


----------



## Snake01 (Jan 28, 2014)

Do you mind also sending me the link on how to make that background please.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## James_Scott (Jan 28, 2014)

There is far less maintenance than normal paper substrate setups. I have never cleaned the keelback enclosure apart from the odd water change. The waste from keelbacks is mostly liquid when fed on fish. So all I need to do is wash it down when I water the plants. Fish breed in the water and plants do a great job at breaking down the waste. They have roots in both the substrate and into the water.
I just put around 10 gold fish a week in the water and water the plants every second day. The rest takes care of itself.


----------



## James_Scott (Jan 28, 2014)

And just because I love to show off the keelbacks.


----------



## andynic07 (Jan 28, 2014)

I think the keelback is a very underrated snake. Great shot.


----------



## pinefamily (Jan 28, 2014)

In your skink enclosure, are the plants potted or planted? I have seen pros and cons both ways.


----------



## James_Scott (Jan 28, 2014)

All plants are planted in fresh soil with no fertiliser. Any plants that die stay in the tank so it looks more natural.


----------



## pinefamily (Jan 28, 2014)

And you used clay balls, then flywire, then soil? That's virtually identical to what I've been reading.


----------



## James_Scott (Jan 28, 2014)

pinefamily said:


> And you used clay balls, then flywire, then soil? That's virtually identical to what I've been reading.



I do it that way for my setups that use a lot of water. 
For dryer enclosures I use washed river sand or granitic sand. 
For my more woodland setups I find a few inches of granitic sand and then a few inches of soil.


----------



## James_Scott (Jan 31, 2014)

For all those who want to do a foam background I found this informative. Clip on YouTube that goes through it step by step.
Making a Great Stuff Background - YouTube


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Jan 31, 2014)

Very good... Thx for sharing


----------

